# The Different Levels of Politeness in Different Cultures and Languages



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2011)

Some of the kids playing in the cul-de-sacs in my neighborhood stare at me when I walk my dog Lucy as if I were a potential child molester that their mother warned them about, and only about half of them say “hello”. Not to say “hello” when you meet an older person was considered very rude behavior for children in Central Europe where I grew up. On the other hand, most of the children who do say “hello” are extremely polite and they call me “Sir” when they thank me for letting them pet my dog, which is common among children who were brought up in the Southern tradition here. They even call their parents “Sir” and “Ma’am”. Children in Europe would consider this level of politeness ridiculous.​
Η συνέχεια, στο Patenttranslator's Blog, όπου θα σας λυθεί η απορία του γιατί τα ιαπωνικά δεν έχουν πολλές βρισιές :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

_Politeness phenomena in England and Greece_ by Mary Sifianou, Clarendon Press, Oxford, 1992. 

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για μια εμπεριστατωμένη σύγκριση. 


Ωραίο θέμα, Παλ! Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2011)

Είχα ένα γείτονα αμερικανό στρατιωτικό πριν μερικά χρόνια ο οποίος με αποκαλούσε Ma’am όποτε με έβλεπε και με έκανε να αισθάνομαι ότι έπρεπε να κάθομαι προσοχή και να του δίνω παραγγέλματα. Από τότε που έφυγε μόνο εγώ χαιρετάω τους γείτονες. Οι περισσότεροι ξαφνιάζονται κι όλας που τους χαιρετάω. 

Από την άλλη είναι ευγένεια ή επισημότητα; Αυτός ήταν ο τίτλος ομιλίας που είχα παρακολουθήσει κάποτε στο KCL όπου μια Eλληνίδα ομιλήτρια σύγκρινε βαθμούς επισημότητας σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες. Μπορεί να ήταν αυτή που αναφέρει ο Αζιμούθιος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

SBE said:


> Είχα ένα γείτονα αμερικανό στρατιωτικό πριν μερικά χρόνια ο οποίος με αποκαλούσε Ma’am όποτε με έβλεπε και με έκανε να αισθάνομαι ότι έπρεπε να κάθομαι προσοχή και να του δίνω παραγγέλματα. Από τότε που έφυγε μόνο εγώ χαιρετάω τους γείτονες. Οι περισσότεροι ξαφνιάζονται κι όλας που τους χαιρετάω.


Έχω μείνει σε πλείστα ξενοδοχεία σε αρκετές ξένες χώρες. Στις ΗΠΑ (σε καλά ξενοδοχεία, όχι σε no-tell motel) πάντα οι άνθρωποι που μένουν επίσης στο ίδιο ξενοδοχείο —έχω μείνει βορειοανατολικά, ανατολικά, νοτιοανατολικά, νότια, κεντρικά, κεντροδυτικά, δυτικά και παντού είναι το ίδιο— με καλημερίζουν στον διάδρομο και με χαιρετούν όταν μπαίνουν στο ασανσέρ κι είμαι εγώ ήδη μέσα (χαμογελαστοί σε αμφότερες τις προαναφερθείσες περιπτώσεις).


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2011)

Αυτό κάνω κι εγώ στο ασανσέρ, και δεν ξέρω που το κόλλησα, οι γείτονές μου ξαφνιάζονται, εκτός από δυο- τρεις που πιάνουν κουβέντα. Στην Ελλάδα το βλέπω στις μισές περιπτώσεις. 

Πίσω στο ΗΒ:
Στο πανεπιστήμιο οι πάντες αλληλοαποκαλούνται με τους τίτλους τους, ειδικά όταν είναι μπροστά φοιτητές. Όμως, να κι η εξαίρεση: στο Καίμπριτζ ο διευθυντής της σχολής μου (μέλος της Βουλής των Λόρδων), είχε φτιάξει κανόνα ότι επειδή ήταν μεταπτυχιακή σχολή και συνεπώς όλοι οι φοιτητές μεγάλοι, οι τίτλοι καταργούνται. Στο engineering όμως που είχαμε κοινά μαθήματα και είχαν προπτυχιακούς, δεν υπήρχε τέτοιος κανόνας, Τα 18χρονα όχι μόνο ήταν όλο επισημότητα, ήταν κι ελαφρώς φοβισμένα με τόσους διδάκτορες και προφέσορες. Οπότε είχαμε το περίεργο όποτε κάναμε μάθημα στο κτίριό τους όλοι το έριχναν στις επισημότητες, όποτε κάναμε μάθημα στο κτίριό μας όλοι ήταν χύμα. Μάλιστα σε ένα μάθημα στο δικό μας κάθισα στο ίδιο θρανίο με αυτόν που δίδασκε μάθημα στο άλλο κτίριο (είχε έρθει για αξιολόγηση) και ενώ την προηγούμενη του είχα στείλει ένα ημέιλ για το μάθημά του όλο επισημότητα και μου είχε απαντήσει με την ίδια επισημότητα, πιάσαμε κουβέντα στο διάλειμμα, τι γίνεται Τιμ, πως κι απο δω κλπκλπ. Την επόμενη στο μάθημά του πίσω στις επισημότητες. :rolleyes1:

Βεβαίως το ισοπέδωμα σημαίνει ότι πιάνεις την αγένεια/ ευγένεια με άλλο τρόπο, πιο κωδικοποιημένο. Στο πανεπιστήμιο όπως και να αποκαλούσες το διευθυντή ήξεραν όλοι ποιός είναι και τι κάνει και του έκαναν λεκτικές υποκλίσεις (πολυχρονεμένε μας διευθυντή, Γιάννη, που ο θεός να σου κόβει μέρες και να μου δίνει χρόνια ). Στη δουλειά δεν είναι πάντα τόσο ξεκάθαρο ποιός είσαι. Σε μια δουλειά ο εργοδότης μου σε συνάντηση με πελάτη σύστησε την ομάδα ο κύριος Τάδε, ο κύριος Δείνα και η SBE. Έτσι σκέτο χωρίς τίτλο. Ψιλά γράμματα; Όχι και τόσο. Αλλά αν του έλεγες τίποτα θα σου έλεγε μπερδεύτηκα, ξεχάστηκα κλπ. 

Το ασανσέρ είναι περίεργη περίπτωση. Μια γνωστή μου που είχε υποτροφία Φουλμπράιτ μου είχε πει ότι στα μαθήματα περί αμερικανικής κουλτούρας που τους είχαν κάνει στην αρχή της υποτροφίας τους είχαν μάθει πως να χρησιμοποιούν δημόσιο ασανσέρ (ο πρώτος που μπαίνει κάθεται πίσω δεξιά κοιτάζοντας την πόρτα, ο επόμενος πίσω αριστερά κλπκλπ). Ακούγεται υπερβολή να υπάρχει μέθοδος, αλλά έτσι αποφεύγεις την αμηχανία. 
Τώρα αν μπορέσει κάποιος να μάθει στους Αθηναίους ότι το τρένο δε φεύγει και μπορούν να περιμένουν να βγουν οι εξερχόμενοι πριν ορμήξουν όλοι μαζί στο μετρό, ή όταν με βλέπουν με τις βαλίτσες να με αφήνουν να βγω από το ασανσέρ πριν προσπαθήσουν να με καβαλήσουν για να μπουν... Ειδικά για το τελευταίο το παίζω τρελλή συνήθως. Αρχίζω να τους λέω με ήρεμο ύφος αφήστε με να βγω, κάντε στην άκρη κλπ. Συνήθως σοκάρονται τόσο πολύ που μίλησα, που κάνουν ό,τι τους λέω. :devil:


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

Στο πανεπιστήμιο και στην Ελλάδα και στην Κύπρο, αποκαλούμαστε ο κύριος τάδε και δείνα. Όχι Δόκτορες ούτε κάτι άλλο. Μπροστά στους φοιτητές πάντα έτσι. Στον ενικό μπορεί να μιλάμε, αλλά όταν απευθυνόμαστε στους φοιτητές λέμε, ο κύριος τάδε σας είπε αυτό κλπ. 

Στην αρχή κι εγώ μιλούσα στους φοιτητές μου στον πληθυντικό, μέχρι που άρχισαν κάποιοι συνάδελφοι να με δουλεύουν και το σταμάτησα. 

Είχα και μια περίπτωση ενός π@π@ρ@ μεγαλοκαθηγητή δήθεν, που μου έριχνε γύρω στα 15 χρόνια και όποτε με έβλεπε στον διάδρομο μου έλεγε: "Τι κάνεις, Βασιλάκη;" μπροστά στους φοιτητές, μέχρι που αναγκάστηκα να του το πω για να το κόψει.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

Και αν θέλετε να συζητήσουμε για διαφορές στην ευγένεια έχω και δύο παραδείγματα: 

Πρώτον να πω ότι σιχαίνομαι αυτούς που σε βλέπουν πρώτη φορά και επειδή είσαι νέος σου μιλάνε αμέσως στον ενικό. Το θεωρώ άκρως ανάγωγο και ενίοτε προσβλητικό. Αυτό δεν νομίζω πως θα γινόταν ποτέ σε κάποια αγγλόφωνη τουλάχιστον χώρα. 

Δεύτερον, μια διαφορά που κάνει μπαμ είναι ας πούμε που παντρεμένα ζευγάρια μετά από 10-20-30 χρόνια γάμου συνεχίζουν να λένε ο ένας στον άλλο σε κάθε τους κίνηση: Ευχαριστώ και παρακαλώ. Το θεωρώ πολύ υπερβολικό και μερικές φορές δείγμα ότι κρατάς πάντα τον άλλο σε απόσταση. Σ' εμάς το να σου δώσει η γυναίκα σου, ο άντρας σου, ο φίλος σου, ο αδελφός σου κάτι και να μην πεις και μια φορά Ευχαριστώ ενώ του έχεις πει άλλες πέντε φορές είναι και δείγμα οικειότητας. 

Παραθέτω αυτολεξεί διάλογο δύο Αμερικανών για του λόγου το αληθές:

Σύζυγος προς σύζυγο: Would you like some water? 
Απάντηση: No, thank you, but thank you for asking! 

Έλεος δηλαδή...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Είχα και μια περίπτωση ενός π@π@ρ@ μεγαλοκαθηγητή δήθεν, που μου έριχνε γύρω στα 15 χρόνια και όποτε με έβλεπε στον διάδρομο μου έλεγε: "Τι κάνεις, Βασιλάκη;".


Υποθέτω αμέσως μετά έσπευδε να προσθέσει: «...Άντε, μικρέ — και γρήγορα!»


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2011)

Αν μπορούσε αυτό θα έκανε! :)


----------



## Ranja (Dec 9, 2011)

Είναι ευγενικό να καλημερίζεις/καλησπερίζεις τον κόσμο και να πιάνεις μια σύντομη κουβέντα περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Ειδικά σε παπουδογιαγιάδες είναι σημαντικό να ανταλλάσσουν μια κουβέντα, άσε που είναι καλό για το κάρμα μας να κάνουμε τους άλλους να χαμογελούν. Όπως λέει και το γνωστό άσμα "I hate people when they're not polite". Ας μη συνεχίσω γιατί θα βγω off-topic, όμως, αν ήδη δεν έχω βγει:)


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2011)

Για να είσαι εντός θέματος, βάζεις και το βιντεάκι.

Talking Heads: Psycho Killer












*Ζητάμε συγγνώμη από την κοινότητα για τη διακοπή. Κάνανε αναβάθμιση του σέρβερ κάπου στα ξένα.*


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2011)

...
The man who is alternately rude and polite - Monty Python






http://www.montypython.net/scripts/rudenice.php


----------



## meidei (Dec 10, 2011)

Ευγένεια και γλώσσα; Οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να αναφερθούν τα Ιαπωνικά. Να σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα:

Μπαίνει ο Τακέσης στην τάξη, και τον καλημερίζει ο δάσκαλος: 
-Καλημέρα Τακέση.
-_Καλημέρα_ κύριε!
Οι υπόλοιποι μαθητές παραλύουν από το σοκ. Ο Τακέσης χρησιμοποίησε το λάθος "καλημέρα". 

(Τα ρήματα στην ιαπωνική δεν κλείνονται για αριθμό, χρόνο η πρόσωπο, αλλά για διάθεση και ... ευγένεια).


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 10, 2011)

Στον γερμανικό Βορρά πάντως οι χαιρετούρες (και οι αποχαιρετούρες) με χαμόγελο δίνουν και παίρνουν. Στο σουπερμάρκετ, στα μαγαζιά, στο λεωφορείο, στο μπαράκι, παντού. Και αλίμονό σου αν δεν χαιρετήσεις τη γιαγιά που μένει στο ισόγειο, θα ξυπνήσεις τον Τσάκι μέσα της και μετά μαύρο φίδι που σ' έφαγε... Μου αρέσει πάντως αυτή η τυπική ευγένεια, ταιριάζει στην ιδιοσυγκρασία μου, δεν με συγχίζει (οι Talking Heads έχουν μεγάλο δίκιο...). Το ίδιο είναι να σου λέει ο περιπτεράς καλημέρα με το να σου πετάει αμίλητος και αγέλαστος τις τσίχλες στη μούρη;


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Πρώτον να πω ότι σιχαίνομαι αυτούς που σε βλέπουν πρώτη φορά και επειδή είσαι νέος σου μιλάνε αμέσως στον ενικό. Το θεωρώ άκρως ανάγωγο και ενίοτε προσβλητικό. Αυτό δεν νομίζω πως θα γινόταν ποτέ σε κάποια αγγλόφωνη τουλάχιστον χώρα.



Μην το λες, μην το λες!
Εξαρτάται από το περιβάλλον. Αν είσαι πελάτης σου μιλάνε με το σεις και με το σας, ανάλογα με το τι θελει να δείξει η εταιρεία, βέβαια. Αλλιώς έχει πεσει μια μεγάλη χυματοποίηση κι όλοι σου μιλάνε σα να είσαστε φιλαράκια

Στο ΗΒ η εμπειρία μου έιναι ότι σε εργασιακό περιβάλλον αμέσως αρχίζουν την απλοποίηση, που εγώ το θεωρώ αγένεια, αλλά οι προσωπάρχες (νυν "τμήματα ανθρωπίνων πόρων") θεωρούν ότι είναι καλό teambuilding. 

Όμως οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι από τότε που έπαψε ο κόσος να μου μιλαέι στον ενικό άρχισα να καταλαβαίνω ότι μεγάλωσα


----------

